# λεσεψιανοί μετανάστες = Lessepsian migrants



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

*Λεσεψιανοί μετανάστες* (*Lessepsian migrants*) αποκαλούνται τα ψάρια και οι άλλοι θαλάσσιοι οργανισμοί που μέσω Σουέζ περνάνε και εγκαθίστανται στην Μεσόγειο.

Για τη *λεσεψιανή μετανάστευση* διαβάζουμε στο λήμμα *Lessepsian migration* της W:

*Lessepsian migration* (also called *Erythrean invasion*) is the ongoing migration of marine species across the Suez Canal, usually from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean Sea, more rarely in the opposite direction. It is named after Ferdinand de Lesseps, the engineer in charge of the canal's construction.

On a wider context, the term "Lessepsian migration" is used to describe any animal migration over man-made structures, i.e. that which would not have occurred had it not been for the presence of an artificial structure.​
*Φερντινάν Λεσέψ* (*Φερδινάνδος Λεσσέψ*, χωρίς τις απλοποιήσεις) ήταν ο Γάλλος μηχανικός και διπλωμάτης στον οποίο οφείλουμε τη διάνοιξη της διώρυγας του Σουέζ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_de_Lesseps


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Ορισμένα βιβλία, παρότι ολόφρεσκες εκδόσεις, δεν το απλογραφούν (ούτε κι η βικιπαίδεια) — αλλά πάντως στο γενικό διαδίκτυο η μη-απλοποιημένη γραφή _λεσσεψιανός_ έρχεται με διαφορά δεύτερη σε ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Η Βικιπαίδεια δεν απλογραφεί ούτε τον Λεσέψ. Και δεν είναι περίεργο όταν χρησιμοποιείται σαν πηγή ο Ήλιος, με αποτέλεσμα να μην απλογραφείται κανένα από τα κύρια ονόματα και να σπέρνονται διατυπώσεις όπως «Ενθαρρυνθείς ο Λεσσέψ από εκείνη την έγκριση». Καλές είναι οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες των εθελοντών, αλλά στο βαθμό που θα γίνονται οι κύριες πηγές των αυριανών γνώσεών μας, οι αυριανές μας γνώσεις δεν αποκλείεται να είναι μια ανεπιμέλητη σούπα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι το αντίθετο του λεσεψιανού μετανάστη είναι, σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο _Κραυγή Ιχθύος_, ο «*λεσεψιανός αντι-μετανάστης*» — τίτλος που δίνεται π.χ. στον χάνο Serranus cabrilla (Linnaeus, 1758). Βέβαια προσωπικά θα θεωρούσα πιο εύλογο τον σχηματισμό _αντι-λεσεψιανός μετανάστης_ (το _αντιμετανάστης _μου κάνει πιο πολύ σε κάποιον αντιτιθέμενο προς τους μετανάστες), αλλά δεν ξέρω τι λέτε κι εσείς. Και, απ' ό,τι είδα εκ των υστέρων, την ίδια λογική ακολουθεί και η αγγλική γλώσσα: *anti-Lessepsian migrants*. Βέβαια, αν ο ελληνικός όρος έχει εδραιωθεί στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο (που δεν το νομίζω), ίσως και να μην έχει νόημα η όποια συζήτηση. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι τον όρο που μπήκε στο βιβλίο δεν πρέπει να τον βασάνισαν αρκετά (στην απόδοσή του) κι έτσι τους ξέφυγε.

ΥΓ Στο βιβλίο ο _χάνος _είναι sic (με ένα νι), και η λέξη _αντι-μετανάστης_ πάλι sic (με ενωτικό). Περί της ορθογραφίας του _χάνου / χάννου_, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2909.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Εδώ, επιλέγοντας ρογήρεια αντίδραση, θα προτιμούσα ένα πλήρες *αντίστροφη λεσεψιανή μετανάστευση* για την ενέργεια (όχι _ανάδρομη_). Το πρόβλημα με το _αντι-_ υπάρχει όπου κι αν το βάλεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι το βάζουν πριν από το _λεσεψιανή _(κι ούτε _reverse _ούτε τίποτα) και καθαρίζουν. Διότι θα σας έρθει κύριε Νίκελ κάνας πονηρός Ζάζουλας και θα σας πει ότι «αντίστροφη λεσεψιανή μετανάστευση» είναι όταν ένας λεσεψιανός μετανάστης επιστρέφει πίσω (sic!) στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα (πχ λόγω διαφοροποίησης της αλατότητας, της θερμοκρασίας, των θηρευτών κλπ) *και όχι* όταν ένας ανύποπτος ιχθύς αποφασίζει να κάνει κάτι μη-σύνηθες όπως το να μεταναστεύει από τη Μεσόγειο στην Ερυθρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι η αρχική ορολογία έχει νόημα μόνο στη συνολική σύναψη _λεσεψιανή μετανάστευση_, που περιέχει και τη συγκεκριμένη φορά της κίνησης. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ για τη μετανάστευση κάποιων απογόνων του Λεσέψ π.χ. από τη Γαλλία στη Νότια Αμερική. Ούτε πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος _λεσεψιανός_ σε σύνδεση με κάποια γεωμετρική περιγραφή, για να ορίσουμε και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον αντίθετό του.

Στην πραγματικότητα, δημιουργούμε μια νέα σύναψη για να δείξουμε κάτι ανάλογο με την πρώτη, απλώς σε αντίθετη φορά. Σχολαστικά, όπου και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το αντί δεν είναι ακριβές, ούτε καν σε μια ανύπαρκτη δυνατότητα της μορφής αντί-{λεσεψιανή μετανάστευση}, που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι κάτι που την εμποδίζει. Οπότε, βρίζουμε άλλη μια φορά από μέσα μας για τη χαλαρότητα με την οποία δημιουργείται η αγγλόφωνη ορολογία και μας μπλέκει στον εξελληνισμό της και ακολουθούμε το αγγλικό _αντιλεσεψιανός_ με τη λογική ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάτι αντίθετο στον Λεσέψ, αλλά για έναν νέο, αυτόνομο όρο και ότι η σύναψη αντιλεσεψιανός μετανάστης πρέπει και αυτή να ορίζεται «από το μηδέν».


----------

